# Outside Tap



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

Hi All

Anybody got any recommendations for frost resistant outside taps, the ones I've looked at on Amazon, the inner workings appear that they would restrict the water flow as link below.

Suggestions appreciated.

Cheers Bruce

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Calido-GARDEN-HANDLE-HAZELOCK-COMPATYBILE/dp/B07B3FVVQT/ref=pd_aw_sbs_86_19?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B07B3FVVQT&pd_rd_r=05f249f2-a0a2-4031-9ce1-a0203f638813&pd_rd_w=gDlE6&pd_rd_wg=uwIzG&pf_rd_p=15216146-4434-47f5-99d9-56240c85bf4d&pf_rd_r=X4CYA86QF2X8RCDDN0JH&psc=1&refRID=X4CYA86QF2X8RCDDN0JH


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

I've got this one; works great. https://amzn.to/2vEY9ds


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Why not just put a normal tap outside and in winter months, cover with insulation / tap protector to protect from frost. This is what I’ve done for many years and been okay...


----------



## Covert (Jun 14, 2015)

a good friend of mine also has a hot water tap outside too , he says it comes in handy washing fishing gear saves hime traipsing through the kitchen and upsetting the missus, just a thought....


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

GeeWhizRS said:


> I've got this one; works great. https://amzn.to/2vEY9ds


Cheers, what the flow rate like, I'm currently getting 17 L/min out of my hose end that I connect by the washing machine and I'm looking to get a minimum of 12 Ltr/min?


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

I get about 17l/m from the tap and 15.5l/m out of the end of a coiled up 30m hose.


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

Andyblue said:


> Why not just put a normal tap outside and in winter months, cover with insulation / tap protector to protect from frost. This is what I've done for many years and been okay...


Yes I did consider this but local youth will nick anything by us


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

GeeWhizRS said:


> I get about 17l/m from the tap and 15.5l/m out of the end of a coiled up 30m hose.


Sounds like a contender then :thumb:


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

For clarity, it's a 1/4 turn to fully on. It's not one you need to keep turning.


----------



## mawallace (Apr 18, 2017)

Does it have a check valve to stop backward flow?


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Nope. They restrict flow so not interested in that.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Andyblue said:


> Why not just put a normal tap outside and in winter months, cover with insulation / tap protector to protect from frost. This is what I've done for many years and been okay...


I have had this for probably 14 years at my place one of the brass bib taps and an insulated pouch that slips over it in the worst of the winter.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

I have a brass tap, live in the west of Scotland and it hasn’t frozen yet. That includes the 2010 winter when it was -14


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

A lot will depend on how much external piping there is. I never had a freezing problem with a standard brass tap either; I just installed an additional outside tap and wanted one that was 1/4 turn to be fully on so picked up the one shown. :thumb:


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Fit an isolation valve on the inside, then leave the valve closed and the tap open. Won’t freeze if there’s no water in it.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

I have a hot tap and a cold tap outside. I have an isolating valve for each in my kitchen cupboard (just like a washing machine valve). Once it gets colder I just keep the valve switched off internally and when off for an extended period I open the valves on the external taps themselves too.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I have hot and cold outside and use insulated tap covers. Rear tap though has never had any cover on it and never given me any issues.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Darlofan said:


> I have hot and cold outside and use insulated tap covers. Rear tap though has never had any cover on it and never given me any issues.


I am probably going to get a hot tap fitted too as it is so useful for the car as well as when the dog gets muddy it's a real benefit for the wee thing to wash it in warm water


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Derek Mc said:


> I am probably going to get a hot tap fitted too as it is so useful for the car as well as when the dog gets muddy it's a real benefit for the wee thing to wash it in warm water


I used the dog as an excuse too😉😉


----------



## smarty5927 (Jan 9, 2007)

I replaced my standard external tap with one of these:

https://uk.rs-online.com/web/p/outside-taps/0486192/

Easy to turn On and Off, the valve bore is 12mm so there is no flow restriction within the tap itself. The plastic bit in the end of the hose adapter easily pops out, although in my case I changed the hose adapter to a Geka fitting.

Full dimensions are given in the datasheet.

John


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

I’ve had a hot and cold tap outdoors for over 30 years and no freezing problems.. I am down in London so the weather isn’t as harsh. Only recently changed the cold tap .


----------



## Bazsm (May 6, 2011)

smarty5927 said:


> I replaced my standard external tap with one of these:
> 
> https://uk.rs-online.com/web/p/outside-taps/0486192/
> 
> Easy to turn On and Off, the valve bore is 12mm so there is no flow restriction within the tap itself. The plastic bit in the end of the hose adapter easily pops out, although in my case I changed the hose adapter to a Geka fitting.


Just ordered a couple of these so thanks, looks a bit easier to use than the usual tap style as you say.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Max Inc (Apr 3, 2007)

smarty5927 said:


> I replaced my standard external tap with one of these:
> 
> https://uk.rs-online.com/web/p/outside-taps/0486192/
> 
> Easy to turn On and Off, the valve bore is 12mm so there is no flow restriction within the tap itself. The plastic bit in the end of the hose adapter easily pops out, although in my case I changed the hose adapter to a Geka fitting.


How long did you have these in use? Any issues with steel handle showing signs of rust? Thanks!


----------



## smarty5927 (Jan 9, 2007)

Max Inc said:


> How long did you have these in use? Any issues with steel handle showing signs of rust? Thanks!


Only installed for about 6 months, but no sign of any corrosion so far.

John


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

Finally an outside tap at the front of the house and getting 16 litres a minute out of it which I was a bit worried I might not get enough.



















Shame I had to destroy the dining room and kitchen to achieve it


----------



## Bazsm (May 6, 2011)

Bazsm said:


> Just ordered a couple of these so thanks, looks a bit easier to use than the usual tap style as you say.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Fitted at last, first impressions are good - installed one in front and back garden. I've had to replace the brass taps a couple of times in the last 20 years as they got stiff and/or leaked. The quarter turn should make these easier for my wife to water the flowers too









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bazsm (May 6, 2011)

Loving how easy these taps are to turn on & off since I’ve started watering the plants each day - so far a really nice improvement over regular taps


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

That’s good to know. I’ve had one in my eBay basket for a while so think I’ll buy now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Have you seen prier?

Frost resistant and 1/4 turn for on/off

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Prier-C-43...hild=1&qid=1590573780&sr=8-13&srs=18704513031


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I learned my lesson reference taps, I now have two isolation taps to my outside tap, in winter it gets a polystyrene "mask" over it, but I always turn the water off from inside, as I'm on a water meter and came home one day to find some builders had fixed a hose to the tap and were using my water for a house two doors down.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Wow. Cheeky buggers.


----------



## Bazsm (May 6, 2011)

Eturty said:


> Have you seen prier?
> 
> Frost resistant and 1/4 turn for on/off
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Prier-C-43...hild=1&qid=1590573780&sr=8-13&srs=18704513031


That's a bit overkill for me, I particularly like the lever on the RS tap.


----------



## Derek-Eddleston (Aug 17, 2016)

garage_dweller said:


> I have a brass tap, live in the west of Scotland and it hasn't frozen yet. That includes the 2010 winter when it was -14
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It sounds as though your tap will survive any winter ! I live at the other end of the country and I'm still using a brass tap that was fitted when the house was built in 1937. Back then it was probably high tech but t day I think I'd go down the 1/4 turn plastic route.
Derek.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Andyblue said:


> Why not just put a normal tap outside and in winter months, cover with insulation / tap protector to protect from frost. This is what I've done for many years and been okay...


...........same here. Just one of the good old brass ones,in 20+ years i've lived in the house it's never been a problem.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Eturty said:


> Have you seen prier?
> 
> Frost resistant and 1/4 turn for on/off
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Prier-C-43...hild=1&qid=1590573780&sr=8-13&srs=18704513031


Not sure how that would connect up through the wall with the threaded end, and is it 15mm pipe? Plus a tad expensive

I bought this, took a bit of finding as I didn't want a red or blue handle










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

